# What's everyone doing for Thanksgiving?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's everyone here doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hunting in the morning. Quick dinner. Leaving for Wisconsin for more hunting that evening......

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm headed to the People's Republik of Konnektikut. Turkey dinner and watching football with the family, then my sister is marrying my best friend the Saturday after the holiday. It should be quite the joyous occasion.

This will be the last time the whole family is together before I go to war. I will try to make the most of it, just in case I don't come back.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We're going to a hang out with some friends in the Eastern part of the state. There will be about 20 people who are not getting to with their families for various reasons (finances, schedules, etc.) so it's a "misfit" Thanksgiving. I'll be deep frying a couple turkeys because no one that is coming has ever had one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One of these days I'll break down and try a fried turkey - always wanted to...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> One of these days I'll break down and try a fried turkey - always wanted to...


Once you do, you'll never go back.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Todd said:


> We're going to a hang out with some friends in the Eastern part of the state. There will be about 20 people who are not getting to with their families for various reasons (finances, schedules, etc.) so it's a "misfit" Thanksgiving. I'll be deep frying a couple turkeys because no one that is coming has ever had one.


Excellent, Todd! I don't mean the fried turkey though. I mean a place that 20 folks can congragate and enjoy the day. :smt023


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Of course, I'll be Hunting in the morning (hand gun only this year(S&W 686-6 .357 6")). Followed by a big thanksgiving dinner at my parents house. More hunting in the evening. Followed by Thanksgiving at the father in laws house. I think I'll follow this by a long nap!:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Benz, are you guys having problems with coyotes over there?

We sure are, I hear one county in N. Ga is paying $100 a head for these pests.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Eating!

Hey Mike. Odds are you'll come back. We've overall lost very few men compared to other wars. We are the best trained military in the world and can kick anyone's ass. You have the advantage of your interest in guns and tactics. Just don't be a John Wayne and take unnecessary chances and all will go good. I'm sure it will change you as a person as it did my nephew who was there from the beginning and has served two tours there. He was one of the first into Baghdad. He won a Bronze Star but will not say how or why- not even to his wife. It changed him in a good way. He is more mature as a man and a better husband and father.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Yea Mr. P, We have had a dramatic drop in the rabbit population because of coyotes. They have'nt issued a price on them yet. We just shoot them for fun and rifle tests to see how the bullets expand. It would be worth the trip to bring a few heads to that county. I had thought about getting a predator call and tring my luck after I fill my freezer with deer. We could blame Texas for them. They should have killed more of them.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Both my family and my girlfriend's are going to get together for the festivities. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Turkey Day is Family day for us ...*

Having family & friends over for the following ...

A nice Turkey dinner ...

Football on the tube ...

Holiday beverages & cigars...

The guys slip off down to the river & throw in a line or two ...

But probably not in any particular order ...:smt003


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Benz, are you guys having problems with coyotes over there?
> 
> We sure are, I hear one county in N. Ga is paying $100 a head for these pests.


Dang!!! Let me know when you want to wack a few dogs!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Dang!!! Let me know when you want to wack a few dogs!!!


I'd be there now if I could remember the name of the county. I heard about this on a outdoors radio show about 4:30am a few weeks ago. I wasn't quite awake yet.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be hiding in my bed for as long as possible. I very much dislike Thanksgiving. It's just me and the parental units, as it is every night, but for some reason it has to be high stress. It has already begun, mom brought the turkey out to defrost a few hours too late. God help me.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

In a nutshell, turkey, football, sleep.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Turkey and all the fixins with family and friends... followed by a long nap.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

We usually go out of town since we have no family here, but that all changed Friday night when my wife was hit by a drunk driver. We lost her car and I nearly lost my wife, then MY car broke down on the way home from the hospital at 4 in the morning and about 39 degrees and me and my son without jackets, and my wife in pain. Thank God for good friends who will come get you at 4:30 am. The wife is going to be ok but is very banged up and will be couch ridden for the next week so we will just have Thanksgiving here and God help us I will be cooking turky and dressing for the first time.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> We usually go out of town since we have no family here, but that all changed Friday night when my wife was hit by a drunk driver. We lost her car and I nearly lost my wife, then MY car broke down on the way home from the hospital at 4 in the morning and about 39 degrees and me and my son without jackets, and my wife in pain. Thank God for good friends who will come get you at 4:30 am. The wife is going to be ok but is very banged up and will be couch ridden for the next week so we will just have Thanksgiving here and God help us I will be cooking turky and dressing for the first time.


Sorry to hear that Max. I'm glad she's on her way to recovery.

I'll be in town. I'll do my usual dinner at Black Eyed Pea.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sorry to hear that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> We usually go out of town since we have no family here, but that all changed Friday night when my wife was hit by a drunk driver. We lost her car and I nearly lost my wife, then MY car broke down on the way home from the hospital at 4 in the morning and about 39 degrees and me and my son without jackets, and my wife in pain. Thank God for good friends who will come get you at 4:30 am. The wife is going to be ok but is very banged up and will be couch ridden for the next week so we will just have Thanksgiving here and God help us I will be cooking turky and dressing for the first time.


Sorry to hear that. I'm glad things are not any worse and you and your wife will be in our prayers.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Ah man .....*



Maximo said:


> We usually go out of town since we have no family here, but that all changed Friday night when my wife was hit by a drunk driver. We lost her car and I nearly lost my wife, then MY car broke down on the way home from the hospital at 4 in the morning and about 39 degrees and me and my son without jackets, and my wife in pain. Thank God for good friends who will come get you at 4:30 am. The wife is going to be ok but is very banged up and will be couch ridden for the next week so we will just have Thanksgiving here and God help us I will be cooking turky and dressing for the first time.


OH MAN,
I am sorry to hear that. I'm glad nothing worse happened to your Wife, sorry about your car too. I hope your son is holding up ok. I don't know what to say.... That's a crummy way to start the Holidays. 
Good Luck with the Turkey Dinner too. You & your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Maximo. Drunk drivers suck! Hope all turns out well.

I’m filing a lawsuit against my father regarding a real estate transaction gone very very wrong. Hoping to serve him along with the turkey. Sounds like fun, eh?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> We usually go out of town since we have no family here, but that all changed Friday night when my wife was hit by a drunk driver. We lost her car and I nearly lost my wife, then MY car broke down on the way home from the hospital at 4 in the morning and about 39 degrees and me and my son without jackets, and my wife in pain. Thank God for good friends who will come get you at 4:30 am. The wife is going to be ok but is very banged up and will be couch ridden for the next week so we will just have Thanksgiving here and God help us I will be cooking turky and dressing for the first time.


WOW glad everything is ok. Wish your wife a speedy recovery for us.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. I just got off the phone with the guy working on my car and he said the timing belt broke but the pistons were fine, and while he is in the engine I am having the water pump replaced too. So it will be back up later today. 
Last week I cut about 1/2 inch off the pinky on my left hand and had it put back on and looks like I will have total use of it again, and coming back from my brother in-laws wedding last weekend the alternator went out on my car 47 miles from home and had to have it towed in. I finally got the alternator changed out on Friday so to celebrate the wife and I went to see Casino Royal. She had just dropped off the baby sitter and was 4 blocks from her house when she was hit. But you know what, she is going to be fine, my finger still works, my car will be fixed today, I have a house of my own a great kid, food, good friends both physical and online, and a safe full of guns I love, so the way I see it I am one lucky dude and have a lot to be thankful for.
Everyone have a great Thanksgiving.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, what a week or so U had. Man, that's tough...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! The next week can only get better.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, Maximo, I'm sorry to hear that! At least she is alright. And you have something to be real thankful for this year!

When I was in the fourth grade, my mom, a friend of mine, and me were in our '83 Toyota Corolla when we got broadsided by a drunk in a huge Lincoln. That darn little car spun all over the road like a top. Somehow, no one was killed or even hurt. From that day fourth my mom has been convinced I am made out of rubber. He hit the back end, right where I was sitting, and threw me onto my friend's lap. The seat belt didn't make it. None of them did. 

Thank God for small blessings. That car was accident prone, but before we got rid of it I thanked it for saving my life and the lives of my parents on numerous occassions. It was involved in six accidents with someone inside and two while empty. These included the one above, being side swiped by an 18-wheeler, and being hit by the car of a guy being chased by the cops at high speeds. 

Then there was our '76 Oldsmobile Cutless Supreme that got hit by a drunk. It was the head of the board of education in our town... and he hit us while my mom was picking me up from school, so it was right in front of the grade school.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Blastard said:


> I'm filing a lawsuit against my father regarding a real estate transaction gone very very wrong. Hoping to serve him along with the turkey. Sounds like fun, eh?


Just make sure he doesn't have the carving knife when you do.


----------

